
Ask HN: State of NLP in JavaScript World? - simplegeek
I am thinking of creating a web application. The app will analyze the English text. It will need to run text-readability algorithms such as  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Flesch%E2%80%93Kincaid_readability_tests.<p>The app will also need to find the syllable count of the words.<p>Are there reliable NLP JavaScript libraries (just like we&#x27;ve NLTK in Python) that you use in production?<p>Thanks in advance for all help.
======
verdverm
Tensorflow.js might fit your needs

